# COD: Black Ops Map pack



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Out first on the Xbox 360 , released feb 1st


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pretty cool not been on black ops since gt5 got released i just hope theres more then 3 new maps for how much the map packs cost!!!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

4 multiplayer maps and 1 zombie map.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

how much are the new maps? for xbox


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

im guessing 1200 msp , seems to be the new standard price for COD map packs on the xbox these days.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

any idea what that is in english pounds lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not hanging about are they lol.the revenue on these maps will be huge,i have heard of a cash cow,but this franchise is a cash heard.cant wait myself 

i dont think you can just buy the 1200 msp though (which is a con imho) i think you can either go over or hope they bring out a special cod voucher (like they did for mw2) that has 1200 points exactly.if you over buy points i think its 2100 msp for £15


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope these are better than the current maps, everyone just seems to run n gun.

John


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good! :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://cheapxboxlivecodes.com/cheap-microsoft-points/

Still playing MW2, what's Black Ops like compared to MW2??


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Hope these are better than the current maps, everyone just seems to run n gun.
> 
> John


christ if only i could find those rooms lol.all i come across is people with ghost/pro and second chance who seem to think placing a claymore behind them then sitting in a corner is fun.

seriously,second chance has to be the biggest ****** perk going.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

silverback said:


> christ if only i could find those rooms lol.all i come across is people with ghost/pro and second chance who seem to think placing a claymore behind them then sitting in a corner is fun.
> 
> seriously,second chance has to be the biggest ****** perk going.


Agreed, nothing worse than having to finish someone off or someone stealing your kill in FFA!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Hou said:


> Agreed, nothing worse than having to finish someone off or someone stealing your kill in FFA!


i have never played FFA,but i would imagine thats even more infuriating than another team mate robbing it lol.to be honest with you we have a rule,if there in last stand you just kill them.the fact there still more than capable of killing you and sometimes they can go on a bloody streak with it.

i was playing on summit the other day with a few mates and some nob on the other team had second chance pro (at 3rd prestige FFS,GROW SOME ******** WILL YOU) and he got a bloody spy plane in last stand (he had hardline on) too noobs went strolling in to get him and he did them both.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I just need to man up and go prestige, been on lv50 for weeks but enjoy my setup too much! Plus too many cheaters getting prestige without putting the hours in


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Hou said:


> I just need to man up and go prestige, been on lv50 for weeks but enjoy my setup too much! Plus too many cheaters getting prestige without putting the hours in


i have never been a big fan of prestiging to be honest,only did it on WAW and have done it twice on this.the only reason im doing it now is i havent really done it on any of the other previous games,and the weapons i use on this are all below level 30.

ak74u with running class of lightweight and marathon for small maps

m60 grip extended mag,hardline and hacker (nothing like busting into a room of campers and unloading with that baby lol.

famas or galil silenced with lightweight and hacker.

i do miss that g11 though,i really do.but the fact you have to buy ALL the assault rifles and then only get it a nats hair away from prestiging isnt worth it imho.

i have said it since cod 4.for prestiging you should unlock more than just a badge and a extra custom slot imho.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

buckas said:


> http://cheapxboxlivecodes.com/cheap-microsoft-points/
> 
> Still playing MW2, what's Black Ops like compared to MW2??


MW2 is far superior to Black Ops. Better game play and graphics IMO. Black Ops just seems too cartoonish for my liking. Stick to MW2. I never have Black Ops on anymore unless the young lad wants to do the zombies, which, to be fair is pretty good.


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Hope these are better than the current maps, everyone just seems to run n gun.
> 
> John


i prefer that instead of people camping all time


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

v6scorpion said:


> i prefer that instead of people camping all time


I'm not talking about "camping" which is a pet hate of mine too, I just mean that there doesn't seem to be any decent sniping maps as such.

John


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont think this map pack is for you mate if you want a snipers map.now camping is perfect for these maps,tons of windows etc,sniping will prove tricky though


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

They should do a map were everbody is traped in a bunker and sniping across the map is the only option 
I tell you what winds me up is when you beat people and there excuse is you are a camper! i never camp im always on the move,had some greek people saying my name and saying im a camper lol just because they got there arses handed to them they cant take it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know it may sound petty but i had a guy who was camping on the two previous maps we had and started again on summit.so he got his camp on in his spawn, then when the spawn changed he went to the flip camp spot he uses (the map was summit) and i got ****ed off with it.so i sent him a message saying he was a camping **** and got a reply back saying i must have the wrong person.i knew i hadnt,so i backed out and went into theater mode,recorded him sat in a corner on a table with a motion sensor right next to him for 1 and a half minutes (he also had ghost and second chance on ) and told him to look at my file share with his name and i called it camp.his tune changed then,and he was demanding i take it off lol.

it seems to me treyarch have some probelm with snipers (like i said before im no good at it so it doesnt effect me) but they removed quick scope,the fact you can still tag someone with a sniper bullet is laughable and none of the maps are even close to being sniper friendly.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> it seems to me treyarch have some probelm with snipers (like i said before im no good at it so it doesnt effect me) but they removed quick scope,the fact you can still tag someone with a sniper bullet is laughable and none of the maps are even close to being sniper friendly.


Can't agree more SB, playing earlier today, can't remember the map but I got someone in my sights with the WA2000 bang, shot registers I'm like WTF how did that not take him down, to make matters worse he turned round and let rip with a silenced smg which proceeded to kill me from half a map away 
The calcs are all wrong for the guns IMO.

John


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Can't agree more SB, playing earlier today, can't remember the map but I got someone in my sights with the WA2000 bang, shot registers I'm like WTF how did that not take him down, to make matters worse he turned round and let rip with a silenced smg which proceeded to kill me from half a map away
> The calcs are all wrong for the guns IMO.
> 
> John


it really doesnt give you any incentive to play it as a sniper imho,i salute the people who do and are getting good amounts of kills with it.i was playing on jungle the other day and there was a sniper up on sniper hill,i crept round the corner of the wooden bridge to get him,he hit me,didnt kill me and i did him with with a silenced famas before he could reload.i was that ashamed i messaged him lol.

i know it sounds like im a moaning ******* but i have been beaten to the punch by an ak74u when i have hit him first with an m60 round,those m60 rounds would blow you in half lol.the ak74u is one seriously over powered weapon imho,nit just in its class but compared to some assault rifles.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

ive just played berlin wall for the first time, CAMP HEAVEN!!
i got two kills and think it was 12-13 deaths! just couldnt move at all.
stadium is good and so is the other one, cant remember the name but on roof tops, chinese music can be heard lol.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

The ways its going I can see me going back to MW1 

John


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

kowloon (i think is the chinese one) agree about the campfest on berlin wall,i found disruption is it ?? to be a camp fest too


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah somthing like that, has the zip lines in, thats a good map. the odd camper though but that will happen on every game, its when there all camping! ive noticed alot of prestiged campers latly to! why buy a game and sit in the corner waiting for the easy kill?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Defined Reflections said:


> They should do a map were everbody is traped in a bunker and sniping across the map is the only option
> I tell you what winds me up is when you beat people and there excuse is you are a camper! i never camp im always on the move,had some greek people saying my name and saying im a camper lol just because they got there arses handed to them they cant take it


I had that happen to me last night on discovery, saying they were reporting me for cheating, blah blah blah, some sad people out there - it just made it more fun for me watching it back in theatre mode!


----------

